# Very pretty bike..



## timbertoes (Feb 19, 2016)

The 2016 Motobecane Le Champion CF LTD... what a looker !
lets face it color scheme, graphics sell.

I wonder , what am I getting in to if I bought one.

Just now geting used to a cannonale synapse 6. So called endurance bike. Not that I have any endurance.. hehe.

Synapse is a 58cm. I'm 6'2" inseam of 37 as measured by the "proper' method found on several interent sites.

any comments from owners ?


----------

